# 15G High Tech planted



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

15G Black Eco complete soil, Paint ball co2, Fluval 105, Fluval plus 2, Fluval submersable heater, Hagen 2x24 w Glo light.










My 5.5 G Low light planted shrimp tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking set up.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great Kevin..


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant take all the credit I bought it off of scholz, I did rescape it completley though .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, but I'd get those swords out of the 15. They get too big too quickly with CO2 and clog up all the flow. Unless you're using the tank as a growout for the swords which will go to bigger tanks (I did that for a while using Excel).


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice rescape! Good to see the tanks gone to a good home! The dwarf neon's look happy!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks really nice, Acipenser. I'm glad that you took this tank and are doing such a great job with it. I always enjoyed visiting this tank when Scholz had it; it emits some kind of Zen-like serenity. 

Your 5.5 planted shrimp tank looks fresh and pretty, too.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice planted tanks.... what kind of light do you use on the 5g?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a little light that April brings in 9watt... their cool Ive got two. Maureen has them right now...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Aoril's got a different one in right now, it's a 9 watt Azoo Firefly. I happen to have one sitting around here, and I"m going to put it over one of Scholz's 2.5 gallon tanks because the bulb on one of the other ones blew out. I think it will work well, too.

I think that either of these styles would work as well over 5 gallons as the 2.5 gallon tanks.



Scholz said:


> Thats a little light that April brings in 9watt... their cool Ive got two. Maureen has them right now...


----------

